# Belt for Allis Chalmers Tracker 7



## raptor0192 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Drive belt needs replaced on my old Tracker 7 I inherited.

I think I found the parts catalog (sort of) here:

http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocument ... l54bp796Dq

With the Simplicity equivalent here:

http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocument ... l5kbp796Dq

I need a new belt (part "AL" in the Simplicity diagram, which corresponds to part number 106689). The Allis Chalmers parts catalog shows two part numbers, depending on serial number...2026499 and 1650352. I doubt they both can cross reference to the 106689 Simplicity belt, right?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum raptor! Does anyone still stock those parts? If you still have the old belt, why not take it to a power equipment repair shop. They can measure it and match it for you without all the worry. By the way, we would all love to see some pictures of your new to you iron. I for one, had not heard of that model before.


----------



## raptor0192 (Jan 10, 2014)

I've seen some of those parts online, yeah. Or cross-references for them. maybe.


----------



## raptor0192 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll post the pics again wherever this really should be, but here it is for now:


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

A real beauty raptor (at the risk of sounding corny) from the golden age of snow blowers The Allis Chalmers name goes all the way back to the steam era and they were makers of all kinds of industrial, agricultural and even military machinery. Your machine looks like she's been pretty well taken care of.


----------



## raptor0192 (Jan 10, 2014)

I've never found anyone else who has one, online or otherwise. I've seen a few Tracker 8's and a 5 I think, but never a 7. And the 8's I've seen were always orange, not yellow. And the Simplicity look-alikes were blue, I believe.


----------



## trumpetman (Jan 16, 2014)

raptor0192, tks for your post. I'm currently trying to revitalize my Simplicity Sno-Away 7. It needs a reduction gear assembly (or parts therein) for the drive train. No one seems to know much about these vintage machines. Your Tracker 7 is the SAME beast. I was told by a 50+ yr Simplicity dealer that Simplicity made blowers for A-C when A-C owned them some decades ago. Only difference is some metal on your guy is yellow. The Simplicity's are orange. Great machines and yours is a beauty.

My Mfg decal wore off long ago. The B&S stamping indicates mfg. date of 1969 (June). Yours was mfg'd. 1970 (June). Kissing cousins...

Have you found a good source of parts?

Best of luck with it. You'll love it.

Peter


----------



## trumpetman (Jan 16, 2014)

I should add that my Simplicity Sno-Away 7 is Mfg. No. 560. It shows up in the online parts dealer diagrams as Model 990560. Unfortunately none of the diagrams show the reduction gear assemble that I'm looking for. 

For some reason I've been unable to download a parts manual from B&S, who own Simplicity.

You can read my post detailing the problem in the Mtce & Repair and Newbie, and Simplicity brand forums.

Tks for reading. Appreciate any insights anyone may have.


----------



## raptor0192 (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, I haven't had to replace anything difficult yet....just that belt, so I haven't found a good source for parts, no. I got a Stens belt from Sears, but didn't put it on yet. That thing is a pain to get to! It was not made friendly for getting at that belt!

I've had it for a few years now and always worked very well. Seems like it's not running as fast the last year or so. Actually need to keep it partly choked to keep it running. Maybe just need to adjust the needle on the carb, not sure. Might just need to clean it out some. The carb was rebuilt right after I got it, so it should still be in good shape...

I also keep it in a heated garage, so it does dry off quickly, so I'm sure that keeps it nice. When I got it from my grandfather's garage, it was totally covered in grease and oil, which probably protected it as well. He was a trucker and had a garage full of greasy everything.

Did the links I posted have anything useful for you? I have the B&S engine parts diagram somewhere too.


----------



## trumpetman (Jan 16, 2014)

Be sure the belt is proper length before getting into the replacement exercise? I'm guessing you've measured it off or matched it up. I had the shop do a light overhaul 4 years ago and they did new belts, so I've not done it myself. But it appears simple. Just remove the engine drive shaft cover in front and the sheet metal on the rear of the tranny chassis. Tip the machine up on its nose; block it up under the wheels. I used an 8"X8" doug fir boat block I had handy. Then you can get at everything.

The shop removed the reduction gear ass'bly to get the belt over the drive pulley. A 50+ yr Simplicity dealer I found claimed there's no need to remove the ass'bly when replacing the belt, so I'd try it before resorting to removing. You'd have to disengage the strap between the chassis and the reduction ass'bly that holds it in position. I haven't examined the idlers closely enuf to know. But you may need to pop those out to thread the belt thru any yokes? If you do remove the reduction gear ass'bly, be absolutely certain to push it back on ALL THE WAY to the right onto the tranny shaft and make certain the set screw is locked down. The shop left too much play on mine nad that's what caused the reduction ass'bly failure.

I'm assuming you're talking about the engine "running" to slow? That's just carb stuff. Clean it up. If it hasn't been done, replace the fuel line and inline filter. If they're original they're toast. The richness adjustment sits at the bottom of the carb, I've always had a snub-nose slot screwdriver to adjust fuel mix when operating in the past. Although this season it was running like a champ with no need to adjust. You have the same engine. I checked the #'s.

Unfortunately the links you posted are incomplete with regard to our vintage machines. They don't show the final drive puller and reduction ass'bly. Neither do any of the parts houses' diagram, which I'm sure are copied from the B&S site.

I'm thinking I'll look for a gear distribution house who might source an equivalent gear set and then have a friend fabricate the bushing posts. See if I can make that work. Hate to give up on her. Everything else works fine.

Good luck with, beautiful machine.


----------



## raptor0192 (Jan 10, 2014)

I bought a belt of the same length in the parts diagram. Whoever replaced it last time looks like they added some washers to the one idler pulley assembly to space it away from the main housing to allow for a slightly shorter belt. I'll get it back the way it should be, hopefully. I have the belt, just didn't get around to putting it back on yet. I got my Wheel Horse blower fixed on my tractor, so that's been doing the job. It doesn't do well in the deep stuff though, so if we get anything deep, I'll need this Tracker...it can handle anything.

Yeah, that's pretty much how I got the belt off. Just took a long while to figure it out. Once you figure it out, doing it a second time should be easy. I did not remove the reduction gear assembly....just disconnected the strap to get the belt out of there. And yes, I had to disconnect both idler pulley assemblies in order to loosen the yoke to get the belt off of them. The pain was getting the one idler pulley assembly off.

Yeah, the engine doesn't allow the drive wheels to move as quickly and the blower to throw as far as it used to... and I have to choke it most of the way all the time. From the looks of it, I'd say the fuel line is original...not sure about the filter. But lime I said, it was running very good from when I got this thing in 2007 or 2008 when I got this thing until last winter or so when I needed to choke it so much. I'll try cleaning out the carb. Yeah, I tried adjusting the needle, but it only helps so much.

Did you try looking on ebay or Craigslist for someone nearby that might have one for parts for what you need?


----------



## raptor0192 (Jan 10, 2014)

Also, I just used my car ramps under the wheels. I just lifted the blower and kicked them under, with the ramps kind of pointed out to the side. Works well. Ain't going anywhere.

And do you know which way the pulley routes on the drive pulley? My buddy showed up the other day when I was in the middle of taking it apart, and I forget which way it was routed. When looking from the rear, as the belt comes off the right idle pulley, does it then go to the top or bottom of the drive pulley? I'm thinking top, but I don't remember for sure.

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## rlh11937 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi raptor. I too have this snowblower. I was wondering if you had a manual to it? Please let me know


----------

